# job offer 120k Auckland?



## medical monkey

Dear All,

I have recently come to the realisation that the UK is going to the dogs. Fortunately, my career trade (Doctor) allows me to move abroad without major difficulty, especially to countries where I am deemed 'in demand'.

I am currently on £37k in England and can not afford anywhere near a decent lifestyle or QOL that I would like to (rents in London are disgustingly high). I have an offer for a overall package of 120k from Auckland, which will likely rise quite significantly as I progress up the ladder.

My question to you would be, on the basis of Auckland being more expensive than everywhere else in NZ, would my salary suffice over there? or would it be a better idea to head to Wellington, Hamilton or lesser cities (I have a few offers from various places for similar remuneration).

I am moving out alone and dont have any debts or mortgages in the Uk if that helps. I'm 27 yrs old.


----------



## anski

medical monkey said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have recently come to the realisation that the UK is going to the dogs. Fortunately, my career trade (Doctor) allows me to move abroad without major difficulty, especially to countries where I am deemed 'in demand'.
> 
> I am currently on £37k in England and can not afford anywhere near a decent lifestyle or QOL that I would like to (rents in London are disgustingly high). I have an offer for a overall package of 120k from Auckland, which will likely rise quite significantly as I progress up the ladder.
> 
> My question to you would be, on the basis of Auckland being more expensive than everywhere else in NZ, would my salary suffice over there? or would it be a better idea to head to Wellington, Hamilton or lesser cities (I have a few offers from various places for similar remuneration).
> 
> I am moving out alone and dont have any debts or mortgages in the Uk if that helps. I'm 27 yrs old.


Hi & welcome to the forum.

True Auckland an expensive city, but I have also heard of high rents in Wellington & Christchurch.

You also have to consider where you would be happier when not at work & depending on what your hobbies or interests are.

Hamilton- I have a friend from there & she says it is a great place but it is cold in winter.

Wellington in my opinion is better than Auckland, in that the people are more into arts whereas Auckland is for many where the jobs with the money is & sport!

I would suggest you perhaps consider other places if you could earn a similar salary.

We recently moved from Auckland to Napier (Hawkes' Bay) & very happy to find better weather, friendlier people & housing 50% less. 

The local hospital here is in Hastings.

Might pay you to hop on a flight & take a look at these places for yourself.


----------



## topcat83

$120k? You'll be one of the more highly paid people in NZ!
Also it's worth more than your £37k - double that, it's only $74k.
There are some things you'll find expensive, and housing in Auckland isn't cheap - but then it isn't cheap in London either. 
But on $120k you'll live reasonably well.


----------



## zeinasoft

topcat83 said:


> $120k? You'll be one of the more highly paid people in NZ!
> Also it's worth more than your £37k - double that, it's only $74k.
> There are some things you'll find expensive, and housing in Auckland isn't cheap - but then it isn't cheap in London either.
> But on $120k you'll live reasonably well.


$120k will allow him to live only reasonably. it seems Living Cost in NZ is very high 
is this mean no body live in NZ can save any amount of money ?


----------



## topcat83

zeinasoft said:


> $120k will allow him to live only reasonably. it seems Living Cost in NZ is very high
> is this mean no body live in NZ can save any amount of money ?


What do you base that on, zeinasoft? Have you lived here?
It is a high salary - not many other people will earn that much.
He won't live like a millionaire, but certainly more reasonably than most - and most of the rest of us live quite well!


----------



## zeinasoft

topcat83 said:


> What do you base that on, zeinasoft? Have you lived here?
> It is a high salary - not many other people will earn that much.
> He won't live like a millionaire, but certainly more reasonably than most - and most of the rest of us live quite well!


Hi topcat83,
I never lived there, i just wonder can any body save a good amount of money in NZ?


----------



## escapedtonz

medical monkey said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have recently come to the realisation that the UK is going to the dogs. Fortunately, my career trade (Doctor) allows me to move abroad without major difficulty, especially to countries where I am deemed 'in demand'.
> 
> I am currently on £37k in England and can not afford anywhere near a decent lifestyle or QOL that I would like to (rents in London are disgustingly high). I have an offer for a overall package of 120k from Auckland, which will likely rise quite significantly as I progress up the ladder.
> 
> My question to you would be, on the basis of Auckland being more expensive than everywhere else in NZ, would my salary suffice over there? or would it be a better idea to head to Wellington, Hamilton or lesser cities (I have a few offers from various places for similar remuneration).
> 
> I am moving out alone and dont have any debts or mortgages in the Uk if that helps. I'm 27 yrs old.


$120k as an overall package is very good, however it all depends on how the package is made up - i.e the ratio between real money and other benefits.
I assume the base salary (real money) will be pretty good and over the $100k mark. 

Single lad with no debts, you will have an excellent lifestyle on that salary here in NZ no matter where you choose to live.

Yes the cities are expensive to live with Auckland being the most expensive, but it isn't much different in Wellington.
All depends were you want to live in relation to the CBD but you don't have to live in the CBD or any of the more expensive subdivisions. 
You can definitely find affordable rental if your willing to spend a little time searching the ads.

Assuming a real money salary of $100k this is what you will pay out in tax and ACC and your take home pay :-

May be a bit easier to see on the pc as the iPhone formatting isn't good on a tiny screen.

Rates as of 1st April 2012:
Tax Rate Taxable Income Tax Element	Remaining
Bottom (10.5%) $14000.00 $1470.00	$12530.00
Low (17.5%) $34000.00 $5950.00	$28050.00
Mid (30%) $22000.00 $6600.00	$15400.00
High (33%) $30000.00 $9900.00	$20100.00
Totals: $100000.00 $23920.00	$76080.00

ACC Levy (1.70%) on $100000.00: $1700.00 

Total available to spend: $74380.00
Monthly: $6198.33
4 - Weekly:	$5721.54
Fortnightly:	$2860.77
Weekly: $1430.38

All payment amounts are approximate, due to specific rounding amounts used by IRD which vary depending on payment frequency. Rates are correct as of April 2012 - March 2013 tax year but are subject to change. This should only be used as a guide.


----------

